# 31rqs For $19,999



## dcfl (May 16, 2006)

Is a new 2006 31RQS is $19,999 a good price?

Did you pay less? If YES where?

Thanks,
DC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think that price is too good to be true.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say that is a good price

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a great price. Make sure the wheels are included.









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a great price. Make sure the wheels are included.









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If you can get one for $19, I'd buy two!









Double check what all that includes, though. I've never seen one advertised for that little money. It doesn't seem quite right.

Mark


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

dcfl said:


> Is a new 2006 31RQS is $19,999 a good price?
> Did you pay less? If YES where? Thanks, DC
> [snapback]110626[/snapback]​


That's exactly $450 LESS than we bought our 31RQS for at Lakeshore RV Center - Muskegon, MI. Where are you buying from? What is EXTRA on top of this? We had to pay an additional $170 for documentation + state sales tax.

Bet the 2007s are coming in - and they want to move the 2006s!! Probably the best time to buy!!

Dana


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The price is from Hunter at Lakeshore. He had 3 of them at this price but that was a couple of weeks ago. Maybe he got a few more. BTW The price is very good.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The price is from Hunter at Lakeshore. He had 3 of them at this price but that was a couple of weeks ago. Maybe he got a few more. BTW The price is very good.
> [snapback]110745[/snapback]​


He has one less now







We just got ours delivered from Michigan to Oklahoma. Including delivery and hitch, it was several thousands less than what was quoted locally.

We picked the Havana and it is just beautiful - the pictures dont do it justice









Good luck - Hunter was great.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow!

I think I just heard the value of my '05 28RS-DS drop through the floorboards. Yikes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dcfl (May 16, 2006)

He has one less now







We just got ours delivered from Michigan to Oklahoma. Including delivery and hitch, it was several thousands less than what was quoted locally.

We picked the Havana and it is just beautiful - the pictures dont do it justice









Good luck - Hunter was great.
[snapback]114222[/snapback]​[/quote]

What price did you get? I got quoted from them 19,999 + 1,495 Shipping + Taxes... My best offer here locally is 22,500 + Taxes


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

dcfl said:


> He has one less now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What price did you get? I got quoted from them 19,999 + 1,495 Shipping + Taxes... My best offer here locally is 22,500 + Taxes
[snapback]114226[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ours was $19,999 and after RV, hitch, delivery we gave them a check for 21114....Our best price locally was 25000 - RIGHT.....they were probably having Hunter deliver them one to sell to us LOL


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My 2005 31RQS was 28K! 20?







Buy it! tires or not!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I just bought an 07 it was $301 more than the 06 & they dont have any 06's left.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Great price. We paid $20 and change for everything from a local dealer here. He match Lakeshore price. Congrat. on a great TT.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Every dealer in Florida laughed at me & said that was below cost


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a dealer in Cincinnati thats just become an Outback dealer and has the 31RQS for $20162 on thier web site. I can't vouch for the dealer in any way but they have been around for a long time if its closer for anyone else.

http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory_new.html

I plan to call them to see if it is worth working with them on my Outback in case of some warranty work required because it is alot closer than where I bought.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Somebody stop me....I can stop looking at and researching the 31RQs.....help!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Somebody stop me....I can stop looking at and researching the 31RQs.....help!!!
> [snapback]114617[/snapback]​


Come on, Jim... You can afford it!

Think how nice that bad boy would look rolling into Deschutes River this fall!









(That's even better than shiny wheels!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

HOLLY $%&*!!! (sorry) The 23rs is for 15 something!! That's insane!!! *gulp* I paid 24 (canadian) for mine. converted,the 15,991. it would be 17,673!! wow...dont know if I want to tell Al about that one...geessh...








couldnt resist...sent him the link at work.

jewels


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

couldn't resist: my 2005 27rsds was $15,000 Lakeshore Rv. Had been used 3 months.Deal or no deal..........hhmmmm....DEAL! (I think?)


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

LOL ummm....DEAL!! ha ha that is a wicked price you paid for your 27!! Geez, it's funny the difference of prices everywhere.
oh well. I OWN AN OUTBACK!!!





























jewels


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

and that's all that matters!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody stop me....I can stop looking at and researching the 31RQs.....help!!!
> ...


Gonna have to ban you to the other side of the campground during the Rally! No talking to my wife...ya hear me.


----------

